# Razor or Rezound



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

My wife needs a new pbone so I'm going to give her my thunderbolt. So my issue is what phone to get me to hold me over to the galaxy nexus drops. Im kinda leaning toward the razor. They both seem decent.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Why don't u just wait for the nexus to drop? Isn't it rumored December 8th or has that changed? Out of the above phones I'd get razr for temp but for long term rezound


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a temp phone. Her incredible the microphone is broken and you can barely hear her. I was thinking give her my thunderbolt for now and what ever phone i get now will go to her when the nexus drops and sell my thunderbolt to mostly pay for the nexus. I also got two blackberries to sell also.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rezound just got s-off didn't it? In that case, I'd get the rezound.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Buy a phone on craigslist for around 100--You can get some ballin prices on 3G devices. 190 for a Tbolt in my area--Why spend all that money just for 7 days.


----------



## TinierTim (Aug 23, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Buy a phone on craigslist for around 100--You can get some ballin prices on 3G devices. 190 for a Tbolt in my area--Why spend all that money just for 7 days.


Can't you return within 30 days? If that's your plan though, it probably doesn't matter what you get.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Buy a phone on craigslist for around 100--You can get some ballin prices on 3G devices. 190 for a Tbolt in my area--Why spend all that money just for 7 days.


I think his plan was give his wife the TB for now, then when the nexus comes out, she gets the rezound or razr, he gets the nexus, and they sell the tbolt.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

My vote is on Rezound but since you have to give it to your wife RAZR, rezound is heavy and bulky.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> what ever phone i get now will go to her when the nexus drops


ummmm, let her pick?


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

stuartv said:


> ummmm, let her pick?


She doesn't care one way or another. Facebook, texting, phone that's all she cares about


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> My vote is on Rezound but since you have to give it to your wife RAZR, rezound is heavy and bulky.


This what i was thinking. Also the new blur in my opinion it hurts me to say this but I think i like the new blur over sense. Specs are so close it's a toss up. WHY CANT THE NEXUS DROP NOW DAMN YOU VERIZON


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> This what i was thinking. Also the new blur in my opinion it hurts me to say this but I think i like the new blur over sense. Specs are so close it's a toss up. WHY CANT THE NEXUS DROP NOW DAMN YOU VERIZON


I'd also say get the Razr if the wife is going to end up with it anyways. However the downside to the Razr seems to be it's width so it might become annoying for her but who knows. I'd agree in saying the new Blur has some cool features and seems less heavy than Sense. With all that said the Rezound has a much nicer screen than the Razr so it is kind of a tough choice. Either way if she doesn't like whichever you choose you can always exchange it for a different phone.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

You can be as thin as you want but if you don't have a pretty face....game over. IMO the rezound is a better phone and will carry her better into the future. Lets face it once she sees ics shell want it, and the resound is probly better to handle it...I think


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

I had the Razr for 48 hours and even though the design is nice, and it's a very stripped down version of "Blur," I still wouldn't recommend it over the Rezound. Coming from the Thunderbolt, it was just way to wide in the average person's hand (My hands are bigger than average). I thought I'd be able to get over it, but it actually ends up being annoying. Also, there's a Screen Issue (In my opinion) that is on about 99% of the Razrs out there. Also, it is worth mentioning that the Rezound has a 720p display, with more pixels per inch than even the iPhone 4s. The camera is also way better (Wide angle lens) than the Razr. Shall I keep going?...


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

DGP said:


> I had the Razr for 48 hours and even though the design is nice, and it's a very stripped down version of "Blur," I still wouldn't recommend it over the Rezound. Coming from the Thunderbolt, it was just way to wide in the average person's hand (My hands are bigger than average). I thought I'd be able to get over it, but it actually ends up being annoying. Also, there's a Screen Issue (In my opinion) that is on about 99% of the Razrs out there. Also, it is worth mentioning that the Rezound has a 720p display, with more pixels per inch than even the iPhone 4s. The camera is also way better (Wide angle lens) than the Razr. Shall I keep going?...


What is the screen issue? My sister just got one, don't want her to get screwed.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> What is the screen issue? My sister just got one, don't want her to get screwed.


Go into your bathroom, put up an all black image (Gallery/Full-Screen), turn off the lights, and you'll see what I'm taking about. It will either be water marks, or black ugly dots. Since I use my phone a lot during nighttime, it got annoying. Hopefully she'll be part of that 1% that doesn't have any issues.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's how it looks. This is nothing compared to what other people had. For example, one Guy had a huge line that went from the top, all the way to the bottom of his phone. 
Edit - A Motorola representative said this was normal since they were using OLED material. That "All" phones using this type of screen (Razr, Galaxy Nexus, Etc.) will have this. I called BS, and immediately returned my phone. With the Rezound you will not be getting any issues like that since it's a super LCD screen.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DGP said:


> Here's how it looks. This is nothing compared to what other people had. For example, one Guy had a huge line that went from the top, all the way to the bottom of his phone.


That would be annoying.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Rezound since it also includes beats audio w headphones.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys i really appreciate your opinions


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't the better question, why does someone who only uses phone, sms and facebook need a 300 dollar phone?


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Isn't the better question, why does someone who only uses phone, sms and facebook need a 300 dollar phone?


I spoil my wife. Lol Also she normally gets my hand me downs.

So i left Verizon with no phone. The wife liked the razor best. She thought the rezound was to heavy. Also this were i hesitate to post this but the sales representative said she held the nexus today and have special meeting next Friday and i should wait. Now take that with a grain of salt.


----------

